# Latest Fishing Report - July 24, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Saturday morning fishing in POC can be fantastic if the hoards of boats are far away from our honey holes and we were lucky that was the case today. I was born on the water and fishing Saturday mornings at the Galveston Jetties walking the mile long crevasses of marble rock which seemed deep and wide as a kid. Catching anything like crabs, hard heads, drum, croaker and sand trout were my every thought. It wasn't until later in life when I began to target the species we fish for today. Speckled Trout, Redfish, Flounder and Black Drum are our focus as guides at the Lodge. I have been on some really solid trout lately that are coming into lakes from the beachfront and it has been a wild ride and fun as can be. When the average size is 17.5" you are putting healthy fish on the dinner table. That's why I hurried my team of four today in the near dark hour before sunrise. All we needed was no one around and none to have blasted through the fish and I was sure of a good catch. It all worked as planned and these special customers, who are friends with Capt. Doug but couldn't book him due to a schedule conflict, were treated to a good catch and some father/son bonding that we all strive for on the 6th day of the week. High times and high fives as the ride away from the trout was slower and all were relaxed and satisfied their family fishing trip had been a huge success. Thanks Capt. Doug for bringing them to experience the Lodge, and I hope they make the family outing a yearly event.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Saturday was a good day wading with these guys again. Throwing croaker over grass and sand was the ticket today.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies early will give way to cloudy skies late. Low 79F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 80 % Precip. / 0.1 in*
Thunderstorms likely, especially during the morning. High 91F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Monday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.22 in*
Cloudy skies early followed by thunderstorms late. Low 78F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday 80 % Precip. / 0.25 in*
Thunderstorms likely in the morning. Then the chance of scattered thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Tuesday Night 60 % Precip. / 0.26 in*
Cloudy skies early followed by scattered showers and thunderstorms later during the night. Low 79F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
*Synopsis: *
A moderate onshore flow early this morning will gradually become a weak onshore flow after sunrise. However, the onshore flow will strengthen again late this afternoon and into tonight. Isolated showers will be possible this morning with greater chances of showers occurring Monday, and especially through mid-week. The end of the workweek looks drier and will feature weak to moderate onshore flow. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 90.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.1 degrees
Port Aransas 88.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics Continued!*

July 24, 2016


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*All Inclusive Whitetail Deer Hunting Package*

3 Days/2 Nights/4 Hunts/All Meals


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks to our staff and guides*

Thanks


----------

